# Boat Title transfer from TN to TX



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Call TPWD and whatever the Tennessee Parks and Wildlife is called and they will get you concise answers and necessary forms.


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

There are no titles for hulls or motors in TN. Only trailers have titles and that is only if you choose to register it (you can drive within the state without a license plate on the trailer). So what you will need is a bill of sale that specifies serial numbers, hull IDs, etc… What the guy has is the registration paperwork for the boat, so just have him include that as well.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

ReelBoi said:


> There are no titles for hulls or motors in TN. Only trailers have titles and that is only if you choose to register it (you can drive within the state without a license plate on the trailer). So what you will need is a bill of sale that specifies serial numbers, hull IDs, etc… What the guy has is the registration paperwork for the boat, so just have him include that as well.


Ok cool, yeah I didn’t think they gave titles out for a hull. I was thinking he has registration info instead of title paperwork too. I’ll find out more with TN parks and wildlife this week I was just curious if anyone had done this before. Thanks


----------



## ReelBoi (Dec 17, 2020)

Gonz said:


> Ok cool, yeah I didn’t think they gave titles out for a hull. I was thinking he has registration info instead of title paperwork too. I’ll find out more with TN parks and wildlife this week I was just curious if anyone had done this before. Thanks


Yeah no worries. I just registered a boat in TN two weeks ago and have sold a boat in TX in the past so just PM me if you have any other questions.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

ReelBoi said:


> Yeah no worries. I just registered a boat in TN two weeks ago and have sold a boat in TX in the past so just PM me if you have any other questions.


Yeah I plan on buying it in TN and bringing it back home to Texas to use here. I’m just avoiding buying a boat I can’t title down here. But will do. Thanks!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Be very careful with this without the proper paperwork Texas will tell you to pound sand. I would follow smacks suggestions, then two days later I would call the same branches again and see if the next person gives you the same info. Then double check their regulations.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

For a boat from a state that does not require titles on boats and motors, you need to make sure you get the MSO (manufacturer's statement of origin) for the boat and the motor. The MSO's need to be signed by the owner and then reassigned to you on the back. They can just sign as sell/transferror.
Download TPWD forms 143 and 144 for the boat and the outboard. Email them to him and have him sign as seller. Best to do this by printing, signing and scanning back to you. Also get a bill of sale listing the year, make, model of boat/motor combo with serial numbers and of course price. If the seller doesn't have the MSO you'll likely need a signed letter from the seller and a TPWD 504 (statement of fact). Best to call your local TPWD law enforcement office to verify what you are going to need. They are usually pretty easy to work with but won't cut any slack for sad stories or missing forms.

For the trailer, you'll want a TxDOT 130-U signed by the seller and the MSO. Any other official Tennessee paperwork he has on the trailer could help.

If you don't/can't get the seller's signatures, you can get "creative" on your own however you want but ensure you have all of the required forms, signed, dated, etc.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

jay.bush1434 said:


> For a boat from a state that does not require titles on boats and motors, you need to make sure you get the MSO (manufacturer's statement of origin) for the boat and the motor. The MSO's need to be signed by the owner and then reassigned to you on the back. They can just sign as sell/transferror.
> Download TPWD forms 143 and 144 for the boat and the outboard. Email them to him and have him sign as seller. Best to do this by printing, signing and scanning back to you. Also get a bill of sale listing the year, make, model of boat/motor combo with serial numbers and of course price. If the seller doesn't have the MSO you'll likely need a signed letter from the seller and a TPWD 504 (statement of fact). Best to call your local TPWD law enforcement office to verify what you are going to need. They are usually pretty easy to work with but won't cut any slack for sad stories or missing forms.
> 
> For the trailer, you'll want a TxDOT 130-U signed by the seller and the MSO. Any other official Tennessee paperwork he has on the trailer could help.
> ...





jay.bush1434 said:


> For a boat from a state that does not require titles on boats and motors, you need to make sure you get the MSO (manufacturer's statement of origin) for the boat and the motor. The MSO's need to be signed by the owner and then reassigned to you on the back. They can just sign as sell/transferror.
> Download TPWD forms 143 and 144 for the boat and the outboard. Email them to him and have him sign as seller. Best to do this by printing, signing and scanning back to you. Also get a bill of sale listing the year, make, model of boat/motor combo with serial numbers and of course price. If the seller doesn't have the MSO you'll likely need a signed letter from the seller and a TPWD 504 (statement of fact). Best to call your local TPWD law enforcement office to verify what you are going to need. They are usually pretty easy to work with but won't cut any slack for sad stories or missing forms.
> 
> For the trailer, you'll want a TxDOT 130-U signed by the seller and the MSO. Any other official Tennessee paperwork he has on the trailer could help.
> ...





jay.bush1434 said:


> For a boat from a state that does not require titles on boats and motors, you need to make sure you get the MSO (manufacturer's statement of origin) for the boat and the motor. The MSO's need to be signed by the owner and then reassigned to you on the back. They can just sign as sell/transferror.
> Download TPWD forms 143 and 144 for the boat and the outboard. Email them to him and have him sign as seller. Best to do this by printing, signing and scanning back to you. Also get a bill of sale listing the year, make, model of boat/motor combo with serial numbers and of course price. If the seller doesn't have the MSO you'll likely need a signed letter from the seller and a TPWD 504 (statement of fact). Best to call your local TPWD law enforcement office to verify what you are going to need. They are usually pretty easy to work with but won't cut any slack for sad stories or missing forms.
> 
> For the trailer, you'll want a TxDOT 130-U signed by the seller and the MSO. Any other official Tennessee paperwork he has on the trailer could help.
> ...


This makes me not want to buy from a state that doesn’t need a title. I finally got through to the TPWD office and they told me as long as I have a bill of sale and the registration “card” from the seller I “should” be good to go. I’m only buying the hull and nothing else so if the seller doesn’t want to try and help make the transaction easier for the both of us I think I’m going to bail on this deal. I appreciate the help tho Jay


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

Gonz said:


> This makes me not want to buy from a state that doesn’t need a title. I finally got through to the TPWD office and they told me as long as I have a bill of sale and the registration “card” from the seller I “should” be good to go. I’m only buying the hull and nothing else so if the seller doesn’t want to try and help make the transaction easier for the both of us I think I’m going to bail on this deal. I appreciate the help tho Jay


In case anyone was following or interested in the process it was pretty easy. All you need is a bill of sale, TN registration card (must be the original not a copy), or the registration verification paper work and cash. TN can print a copy and that is sufficient for TPWD.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Good to hear, Now what hull made you drive all the way to TN to pick it up?


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

bob_esper said:


> Good to hear, Now what hull made you drive all the way to TN to pick it up?


I found a 2008 Gheenoe 13 in pretty good shape. I was in the area already so if the deal wasn’t a headache I was ready to buy.


----------



## bob_esper (Jun 3, 2021)

Ah gotcha, that makes it much more worthwhile then lol.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

You do not have to title a boat in TN, but you can if you want to. So the seller could very well have a TN title. I titled my bass boat when I lived there.


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

Bonesonthebrain said:


> You do not have to title a boat in TN, but you can if you want to. So the seller could very well have a TN title. I titled my bass boat when I lived there.


Ah ok i just made sure I didn’t need the title and was good with registration alone. Either way it’s done and I have a Gheenoe registered and titled in my name now. Thanks Bones


----------



## Fishing123455Y (Jan 7, 2022)

I’m fixing to buy out of Texas . Still learning the process


----------



## Gonz (Apr 29, 2021)

Fishing123455Y said:


> I’m fixing to buy out of Texas . Still learning the process


It really wasn’t too much of a headache. I would recommend doing your research on the state you’re buying from to make sure they give you the correct paperwork need for Texas. Like having the actual registration CARD (not a copy) or verification of ownership from their local wildlife agency.


----------

